# johnsons beach sunday 10/7



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

Im gonna be launching at the first public launch in perdido! Would love some company!


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Wirelessly posted (Iphone 4s)

Im might be free if the weather aint bad


----------



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

Awsome man id love to get out there with an old pro like urself!


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

spec-tacular! said:


> old


Hahaha


----------



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

Lol not what i ment at all b! I ment an experienced yak fisherman! I still consider myself to be a rookie! Ive only been in the gulf 3 time and still got a lot to lean so i like having the opportunity to fish with someone like brandon!


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

spec-tacular! said:


> Awsome man id love to get out there with an old pro like urself!


He is an old feller...


----------



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

Lol come on now ox! He aint that old!


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

I may go out there an join you guys. 
Ive never been to johnsons beach.


----------



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

I hooked a sailfish last week! Lost it when it jumped and cut the line after about a 15 min fight


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

spec-tacular! said:


> Lol not what i ment at all b! I ment an experienced yak fisherman! I still consider myself to be a rookie! Ive only been in the gulf 3 time and still got a lot to lean so i like having the opportunity to fish with someone like brandon!


Haha I know I'm just giving ya a hard time. I love fishing with more experienced people. I soak up information like a sponge!

Oscar I should be picking up my Revo tonight or tomorrow. Let's hit the water soon!


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Wirelessly posted (Iphone 4s)



Bo Keifus said:


> spec-tacular! said:
> 
> 
> > old
> ...


Thats not funny, my birthday is next week and i will be 28. Im getting old sucks


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Wirelessly posted (Iphone 4s)



oxbeast1210 said:


> spec-tacular! said:
> 
> 
> > Awsome man id love to get out there with an old pro like urself!
> ...


Damn cmon oscar


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Bo Keifus said:


> Haha I know I'm just giving ya a hard time. I love fishing with more experienced people. I soak up information like a sponge!
> 
> Oscar I should be picking up my Revo tonight or tomorrow. Let's hit the water soon!


lets do it I have a week left


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

bbarton13 said:


> Wirelessly posted (Iphone 4s)
> 
> Damn cmon oscar


Dont worry im falling apart faster then u.... even if you are my elder. 

For being a gimp I did pretty good on dragging the yak. I thought you and Chase where going to need an AED.. mostly chase lol he got mad cause I called him old too..


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Wirelessly posted (Iphone 4s)

Hahaha


----------



## dthomas142 (Jul 18, 2011)

Don't sweat it B, I'm 29 and 30 in April! And I definately feel bout 23, lol! Don't tell nobody tho!


----------



## Blake R. (Mar 17, 2009)

Dude I turned 23 yesterday and I feel ancient


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Dang definitly gunna have to fish with Bo keifus cant be seen with you old folk...


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Blake R. said:


> Dude I turned 23 yesterday and I feel ancient


 just wait till u get close to 30. everyone knows its all down hill from there


----------



## dthomas142 (Jul 18, 2011)

Awwww, damn, it's like that Oscar, lol. I still catch a few every now and then! Just asked for a pass on sun, but wifey making me go to church. She said your already going sat and mon, lol! Otherwise I woulda met up with u fellas, JB is close to me anyway, good luck to y'all tho!


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

U know im joking 
lol my wife laughs at me cause most my friends here are 40 or older they go to bed around 9 haha 
got an old soul I guess.


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

oxbeast1210 said:


> Dang definitly gunna have to fish with Bo keifus cant be seen with you old folk...


Haha I have noticed that the average age of my friends has gone up since I started yak fishing...


----------



## Bigkidneys (Jul 14, 2011)

Of course you guys are gonna plan this the day I am taking my girls to Bayfest! Oh, and 30 ain't old. Try 38! The ladies don't think I am old and that's all that matters, Lol.


----------



## dthomas142 (Jul 18, 2011)

+ 1 on that BK, and I just got carded the other day for some cigars! She looked at my ID and said "oh really" and I was thinking hell ya, lol! It's all good Oscar, u are good people man, I appreciate u helpin me with my yak purchase, and for always helpin everyone else too! I've heard the old soul quite a few times myself , guess I get along with folks older than me pretty well. It's cool tho, ain't nothin wrong with seeming wiser than your age, lol! Hope you have a good time in San Diego man, and it's been a pleasure fishin with ya! Sorry to hijack the thread.


----------



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

Haha its all good i havent had the pleasure of fishing with oscar yet! I hope weather is good sunday so we can get out there


----------



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

Im 27 but im a pipe fitter/welder! Sometimes yhat work makes me feel like im 50! But i feel like a kid again when im in that yak!


----------



## Bigkidneys (Jul 14, 2011)

Depending on what time you guys go I may make it. Just gotta be in Mobile by 4 for some Country singers I don't know...


----------



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

Ill be there at 6am!


----------



## islandmanmitch (Jun 17, 2012)

Ah to be 30 again......


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

I was planning on hitting Perdido Sunday, but looks like my fishin buddy is gonna have babysitter issues. You guys will probably see me out there. I'll be in the super-dangerous dark green PA lol. And from the sound of it, I'll be the senior citizen of the bunch (35).


----------



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

Ill be there guys! 1st public parking lot! 6am!


----------



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

And i guess im middle aged at 27! Haha


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Got another old man joining us lol. My buddy fixed his babysitter problems. We'll be there around 7am.


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Wirelessly posted (Iphone 4s)

Looks like the weather is gonna suck


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Yeah too much wind


----------



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

Hows it look for this afternoon b?


----------



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

Aww come on guys its only gonna be blowin 15-20! Haha


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Wirelessly posted (Iphone 4s)

I just left a hour ago and it was flat calm and there was threadfin every getting hammered on the 2nd sandbar. Saw huge school of jacks and king. Caught some threadfin and free lined them and caught five catfish lol


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Well...it is a N wind. I'll prolly go anyway, some of my best days started out as seemingly poor decisions.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Today is starting to sound pretty good. Whatcha think Spec? My buddy gets off in a little while.


----------



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

Yea man i just got off im headed home to load up


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Still waiting on him to get off. Shouldn't be too long...I hope.


----------



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

Aite man well im gonna launch at the first public stop


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Loading up now.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Good luck!


----------



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

Bout to leave the house! Ill be at the parking lot in bout 10 min


----------



## Bigkidneys (Jul 14, 2011)

We still doing this tomorrow morn? I am down and my 14 y/o daughter wants to come so I am putting her in my PA and hopefully get her first King too. Don't think we will show till 0800 though as I only get up earlier on work days and she def wouldn't make it that early. Is everyone putting out at 6 or any later?


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Bigkidneys said:


> We still doing this tomorrow morn? I am down and my 14 y/o daughter wants to come so I am putting her in my PA and hopefully get her first King too. Don't think we will show till 0800 though as I only get up earlier on work days and she def wouldn't make it that early. Is everyone putting out at 6 or any later?


Don't know about anyone else, but I won't be there. Saw some kings skyrocket out there though. They are there. Spec-tacular got one. All I could catch was fat-daddy sailcats. Hooked a few spanish. Good luck man, if the wind ain't too bad you should be able to put that girl on a king. Lots of threadfins, take a sabiki.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

I think Ima hit navarre

hope the wind isnt to bad


----------



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

I wnt be there either! I went out with yakavelli this afternoon got a good king and a good spanish! And saw lots of jacks!


----------

